# Cat with Broken pelvis



## Goldenstar (19 June 2017)

Has anyone any experiance of this .
I found Bubbles on Saturday morning unwilling to move and clearly unhappy took her to vets and left her .it was decided she had a infection .
They discharged her on sunday unable to walk I was pretty annoyed and rang them to be told the pain relief was sedative and that's what was causing the floppy back legs .
Fast forward to this morning everything was screaming that this was a very unhappy cat rang and spoke to another vet who said to bring her in.
When I got there the second vet had reviewed the case and found a pelvic fracture not sure how they missed it even I can could see it .
They have recommended cage rest .
 Anybody been through this .


----------



## 1ST1 (19 June 2017)

Yes, I had one with a pelvic fracture (the little so and so fell out of a 3rd floor window ). He was unable to move his back legs at all and I was not very optimistic about his chances despite the vet telling me he would be OK. But he recovered pretty quickly and went from dragging his hind end to taking tiny steps in about 10-12 days. He refused point blank to remain in a cage so (with the vet's permission) I let him move around the house as he could not go far anyway and chose to spend his time sleeping in a corner. He was much more settled this way. He remained wonky for the rest of his life but I can confidently say that it did not affect or limit him (or his antics) in any way


----------



## ycbm (19 June 2017)

Yes, friend's cat was run over by their own car in their yard. Cat was wonky when I met it,  but happy and lived to a good age.  I take it you won't be paying all of the first vet's bill?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 June 2017)

Poor Bubbles.  Thank goodness you got a second vet to look at her., the first Vet needs an eye test by the sound of it! 

I have done cage rest with a cat before, but not for a broken pelvis. It wasn't fun, but it was copeable. The cat in question was very bad tempered though and giving an angry cat medication is never fun and then popping them back in the cage against their wishes makes them even crosser. I did have to get the leather gauntlets out for that job. If Bubbles is sweeter tempered, then hopefully it will be easier for you. It can be hard when they are almost better and start to feel well and want to move more, so you have to be slightly hard hearted and keep them in so that they don't re-damage themselves.

The cage we had was big enough for a cat bed, covered dirt tray and a tray for food/water bowls to go on, with those three things taking up about 3/4 of the floor space. We placed the cage in the living room, so that she had company (either cat or human, depending on who was in) and she liked watching the TV in the evenings.


----------



## HashRouge (19 June 2017)

My old boss's cat was hit by a car and broke her pelvis. She recovered really well, and quite a lot quicker than expected.


----------



## JillA (19 June 2017)

I had one struggled home after what I can only assume was a RTA. She had a broken pelvis but it had been displaced and affected her bladder, which she wasn't able to empty without palpation. She was PTS for that reason, I think if the fracture had been undisplaced she would have survived ok.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 June 2017)

Thanks everybody .
Shes peeing normally although you can tell she's waiting till she's desperate .she did wet herself on the way back from the vets but I think it's was fright and pain .
We have her wicker cave bed in the cage and small tray and food and water .
There's not much space left .
She slept all afternoon in a comfortable way she had some injectable pain relief at the vets .
I think I will get her a bigger cage so she can get straight into a bigger tray I got  a really shallow tray at the pet shop today so she hardly has to lift her legs to get in .
I am so glad I went with my gut and took her back in .
The vets are not charging me for the exam' today and the first vet rang to apologise.
Poor Bubbles her sister Squeak is lording it around the house .
I glad to here your stories ,her bladder is not effected so it sounds like she has a good chance .
Dram my young lab is worried about her he sits and looks in the cage .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 June 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Has anyone any experiance of this .
I found Bubbles on Saturday morning unwilling to move and clearly unhappy took her to vets and left her .it was decided she had a infection .
They discharged her on sunday unable to walk I was pretty annoyed and rang them to be told the pain relief was sedative and that's what was causing the floppy back legs .
Fast forward to this morning everything was screaming that this was a very unhappy cat rang and spoke to another vet who said to bring her in.
When I got there the second vet had reviewed the case and found a pelvic fracture not sure how they missed it even I can could see it .
They have recommended cage rest .
 Anybody been through this .
		
Click to expand...

No!  but wishing Bubbles a speedy recovery  and some gentle strokes, poor wee girl.


----------



## honetpot (20 June 2017)

I think as long as they are weeing, cage rest, pain relief and time and they will revover.
  When mine did hers, she was in the vets three days and I got her back covered in poo, I couldn't believe how bad the care was. Ours lived to a ripe old age. Just watch out for constipation


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 June 2017)

No experience of this but wishing Bubbles a speedy recovery.

I hope that vet no 1 has learnt from this. At least an apology was forthcoming.


----------



## alainax (20 June 2017)

Wishing her a speedy recovery. Good to hear there are so many recovery stories, we had one on the other side of the coin unfortunately.

We had one hit by a car, but the fracture was so bad that he couldn't use his back legs at all. Vet advised his pelvis was effectively smashed, but possible to reconstruct. Would have involved several operations and around a year of cage rest. He was a Bengal outside cat, living in the countryside, who lived for the chase and freedom. He was crying in pain, We decided it would have been cruel to put him through that, and he was pts.


----------



## Blanche (20 June 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Has anyone any experiance of this .
I found Bubbles on Saturday morning unwilling to move and clearly unhappy took her to vets and left her .it was decided she had a infection .
They discharged her on sunday unable to walk I was pretty annoyed and rang them to be told the pain relief was sedative and that's what was causing the floppy back legs .
Fast forward to this morning everything was screaming that this was a very unhappy cat rang and spoke to another vet who said to bring her in.
When I got there the second vet had reviewed the case and found a pelvic fracture not sure how they missed it even I can could see it .
They have recommended cage rest .
 Anybody been through this .
		
Click to expand...

I have not had a cat with a broken pelvis but I do share having a blind vet. Many, many moons ago, maybe 87, I was having a horse vetted and my dog tried to heel as I trotted the horse up. He got caught up in the back legs and screamed like a baby. The vet who was there said he was fine and just a wimp. Still crying the next morning so I took him in and she x-rayed. She showed me the x-ray and said all was well and to just rest him. I thought straight away it looked like there was a break but I'm not a vet so thought I must be imagining things. He was still crying that afternoon and rang back and said I was bringing him in for them to do more checks. By the time I got there she'd looked at the x-ray again and found a break, the one I had seen earlier on. Once he was plastered up he was much better.
When I have cats in crates I usually have them in my super sized dog crate but I have also rigged up two smaller ones together, so they have a loo and play area in one and food/ sleep area in the other. Most crates have two doors, so I would open the doors and fold them back against the sides and then cable tie the two openings together. You then just use the other door to go in and feed.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 June 2017)

Blanche said:



			I have not had a cat with a broken pelvis but I do share having a blind vet. Many, many moons ago, maybe 87, I was having a horse vetted and my dog tried to heel as I trotted the horse up. He got caught up in the back legs and screamed like a baby. The vet who was there said he was fine and just a wimp. Still crying the next morning so I took him in and she x-rayed. She showed me the x-ray and said all was well and to just rest him. I thought straight away it looked like there was a break but I'm not a vet so thought I must be imagining things. He was still crying that afternoon and rang back and said I was bringing him in for them to do more checks. By the time I got there she'd looked at the x-ray again and found a break, the one I had seen earlier on. Once he was plastered up he was much better.
When I have cats in crates I usually have them in my super sized dog crate but I have also rigged up two smaller ones together, so they have a loo and play area in one and food/ sleep area in the other. Most crates have two doors, so I would open the doors and fold them back against the sides and then cable tie the two openings together. You then just use the other door to go in and feed.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good idea my mum has a smaller crate .
Thank you


----------



## GoldenWillow (21 June 2017)

Our cat had a broken pelvis after being hit by a car. He had IIRC about 6 weeks in a cage and was fine after this, we got him a rabbit hutch which worked well. He was 2 when it happened and he lived with no further problems from it until he was 19, he was also hit by a car again but his pelvis survived that no problem. We then decided he needed to become a house cat! 

Hope she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 June 2017)

Bubbles is happier today I am letting her out of her cage to go to the loo from mid night to six .shes shut in a small passage way .
She's not really moving about I should get down to mums tomorrow to get the other cage .
She purring when I stroke her but not purring to herself if you understand what I mean and she got out her cat cave  when I went to spend sometime with her earlier .
And sat were I could stroke her .


----------



## ycbm (21 June 2017)

That sounds good    Now we need a picture, please.  My first pair were called Bubble and Squeak current pair are Skratch and Snyff


----------



## Goldenstar (21 June 2017)

She's coming out of her cat cave to sit in the door of the cage when she hears me coming .
She really is brighter and she talking again ,well not talking yowling when I talk to her .
Finger crossed .


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 June 2017)

My neighbours cat was hit by a car whilst being chased by a loose dog. 
He did a long cage rest, can't remember how long but I used to go sit and chat to him for a bit if she was out all day to provide a bit of company! 
He now looks 100%normal as far as I can see. Complete recovery. 
Neighbour did say a few times that it was quite hard going at the time but worth it so see him as he is now. 
Hopefully yours will have as good a recovery


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 June 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			My neighbours cat was hit by a car whilst being chased by a loose dog. 
He did a long cage rest, can't remember how long but I used to go sit and chat to him for a bit if she was out all day to provide a bit of company! 
He now looks 100%normal as far as I can see. Complete recovery. 
Neighbour did say a few times that it was quite hard going at the time but worth it so see him as he is now. 
Hopefully yours will have as good a recovery 

Click to expand...

lucky puddy cat  of your neighbours


----------



## Honey08 (26 June 2017)

Our old cat was hit by a car and found in next door's garden with a broken and dislocated leg and broken pelvis.  He had screws and plates put in, and had to be on cage rest etc.  He hated cage rest.  We found it calmed him to put him in front of the fire or an electric fire, so he could lounge like only cats can.  He went onto make a full recovery, despite his dislocating leg re dislocating and the vet deciding to leave it out on the final time (amazed me as my shoulder dislocated frequently and I couldn't have lived with it).  He lived to a ripe old age and thankfully avoided traffic ever after.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 June 2017)

It's my understanding that pelvic breaks in cats are almost always the result of a road accident,  and the give-away is that when carefully extended,  the claws will very often be torn and broken where they gripped (or tried to) at the road surface.

We had such a cat and the vet advised that he be given a bed and a litter tray in the kitchen,  and he mended eventually.  He'd been 'missing' for about three weeks,  and then six weeks to the day after he came home,  he caught a blackbird in flight and as it took off.  Cats have an innate level of common sense so I'd doubt that there's any need for a cage,  just a bed,  food,  water and a litter tray.

I'm sure that Bubbles will mend,  given time and peace and quiet.  Good Luck Bubbles! 

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 June 2017)

Bubbles is doing well .
She has a two dog cage apartment in the dining room .
She's moving better and yowling to try and get us to let her out.
It's not nice for a cat used to freedom but it's better than being dead .


----------



## Blanche (1 July 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Bubbles is doing well .
She has a two dog cage apartment in the dining room .
She's moving better and yowling to try and get us to let her out.
It's not nice for a cat used to freedom but it's better than being dead .
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear she is doing better in her two cage apartment.


----------



## Max123 (1 July 2017)

My cat fractured her pelvis in 2 places 13 years ago. I kept her confined in a stable for a month and she was perfectly healthy and fit when I let her out. She is currently curled up on my knee purring as I type.


----------



## Mister Ted (1 July 2017)

My cat fell from 5th floor during hot summer night when window was left open. I heard a scrabble sound in the early hours and went to investigate.Realised the cat wasnt in the flat and went downstairs.He had crawled into the stairwell.carried him upstairs and he lay trembling until we could get him to the vet.He diagnosed broken pelvis and said the crucial thing was for him to start passing urine and we would know his bladder was ok.Thankfully he made a full recovery fairly quick ...a bit wobbly for a time but a very lucky cat. Several of his claws were found embedded in the wooden window frame.!


----------



## Feival (12 July 2017)

Yes a young cat a few years ago, she coped remarkably well and recovered well.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 July 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Bubbles is doing well .
She has a two dog cage apartment in the dining room .
She's moving better and yowling to try and get us to let her out.
It's not nice for a cat used to freedom but it's better than being dead .
		
Click to expand...

Only one life used up.  She will be happier having her freedom,  perhaps having learned a lesson.

I'm pleased to hear that she's on the mend!

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 July 2017)

Good news,
 Bubs went to the vet this am .
I took her off her pain relief on Tuesday , the vet found a mild reaction over the area of the fracture and she was an intermittent limb .
But the vet is happy for Bubs to go into our studies ( two rooms one off the other ) so she has more space and can get moving .She is to finish the bottle of pain relief then have nothing further .
Two weeks of that and then Squeak her naughty sister who has been trying to attack her has to locked up for a few days while Bubbles remarks the territory and builds up some fitness  Then they will have to have a spat and sort things out . 
She gained no weight so the vet said she will be back on form quite quickly .


----------



## Blanche (14 July 2017)

Good to hear things are on the mend.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 August 2017)

Final Bubbles up date she's out and about again normal pecking order with her sister established again she looks good and is moving normally .


----------



## JillA (12 August 2017)

Good outcome


----------



## Mister Ted (12 August 2017)

Great news,glad Bubbles is good again.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 August 2017)

Excellent news that Bubbles is now mended!  I reckon that the reason for cat's having 9 lives is their recovery rate,  and just how well they mend!

Well done too to Goldenstar!! 

Alec.


----------

